# [SOLVED] mplayer zakończył pracę z powodu złego użycia CPU

## Pryka

Witam, przy jakiejkolwiek próbie odtworzenia pliku video, smplayer wywala mi w logach takie coś:

```
MPlayer przerwany sygnałem 8 w module: demux_open

ID_SIGNAL=8

- MPlayer zakończył pracę z powodu złego użycia CPU/FPU/RAM.

  Przekompiluj MPlayera z opcja --enable-debug i wykonaj śledzenie z 'gdb' oraz 

  zdisassembluj. Szczegóły w DOCS/HTML/pl/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.

- MPlayer zakończył pracę. To nie powinno się zdarzyć.

  To może być błąd w kodzie MPlayer LUB twoich sterownikach LUB twojej

  wersji gcc. Jeśli uważasz, że to wina MPlayera, przeczytaj proszę

  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html i postępuj zgodnie z zawartymi tam instrukcjami. Nie jesteśmy

  w stanie pomóc dopóki nie podasz tych danych przy informowaniu o możliwym błędzie.
```

Co najdziwniejsze, pliki odtwarzają się za pierwszym razem bez problemu, jednak przy kolejnej próbie wyskakuje już ów błąd...

Goły mplayer odpalany z konsoli działa bez problemu i nie wywala błędów O_o

Wie ktoś o co chodzi?

```
Iluvatar pryka # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2180_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 12 Nov 2010 08:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula googleearth AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 archive bash-completion beagle berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper disk-partition dri enca extras fat fortran fts3 gdbm gdu gif gimp glitz gnome gnutls gpm gtk iconv idn inotify ipv6 java jpeg lame libburn libnotify lzma lzo mmx mmxext modules mozilla mp3 mplayer mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs objc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python qt3support readline secure-delete session slang spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 subversion symlink sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode unsupported usb vorbis xcb xcomposite xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by Pryka on Wed Nov 17, 2010 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Daemon14

podpinam się do tematu, mam ten sam problem i ani jednego pomysłu jak to rozwiązać.

----------

## Pryka

To był bug, wszystko już naprawione. Wystarczy sync i przebudowa

----------

